# USS Forrestal Fire July 29, 1967



## nononono (Sep 2, 2018)




----------



## nononono (Sep 2, 2018)




----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 6, 2018)

Basic firefighting training.  I doubt if they even load those rockets on jet aircraft anymore.  They were too susceptible to static electricity.  Scary shit!!


----------



## Nonononono (Sep 6, 2018)

Still avoiding your hypocrisy in addressing Duncan Hunter, Jr.’s marital situation and felonious allegations filed by the Trump DOJ?

Sad.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 7, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> Still avoiding your hypocrisy in addressing Duncan Hunter, Jr.’s marital situation and felonious allegations filed by the Trump DOJ?
> 
> Sad.


Hypocrisy?  Victimless crime.


----------

